# الحق والباطل



## †gomana† (3 يناير 2006)

*الحق والباطل*


*
كثيرا ماكانت تقابلنا فى الخدمة مشكلة وهى :

الحق الساكت , والباطل الصاخب.

الاغلبية الصامتة , والاقلية الثاثرة والمثيرة لغيرها .

وكان لابد لنا ان نتروى كثيرا , ونفحص لكى نعرف حقيقة الامور وطريقة التصرف فيها بحكمة ....


**********



*من كتاب/ خبرات من حياة البابا شنودة .



طلب
 اذكرونى فى صلواتكم *​


----------



## antoon refaat (3 يناير 2006)

كلمات البابا شنوده جميله وخطيره


----------



## blackguitar (4 يناير 2006)

_*طيب انا مش فاهم الحل ايه؟*_


----------



## †gomana† (4 يناير 2006)

ميرسيه لمرورك ياانطون وبولا

الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## †gomana† (4 يناير 2006)

انت مش فاهم ايه اخى بلاك

قداسة البابا شنودة يقصد فى كلامه انك تكون حكيم فى بعض تصرفاتك وفى خدمتك


----------

